# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  đừng tin vào những gì bạn đang đọc

## longland

Đố nhé
1.cái gì ở giữa hai chân chúng ta
2.thứ gì vào tay một bạn gái một lúc thì cứng ra
3.thứ gì dài dài như trái chuối mà vào tay một bạn gái một hồi thì chảy nước ra
4.thứ gì của bạn gái mà lúc đầu thì nhỏ nhưng to ra khi lấy chồng và sinh con
5.thứ gì trong túi của tui có mà túi của các bạn không có
câu tả lời sẽ có vào 5 ngày tới (một ngày một câu)
good luck

----------


## bell.lina

1. đầu gối
2.dầu sơn móng tay
3.cây kem
4. cái giường ngủ
[email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>m

----------


## anhhoaintv12345

5:cánh tay của bạn phải ko
haha

----------


## tddhcm148

bốn câu trên thì đúng rồi còn câu 5

----------


## sonseoer001

câu 5 là cái tay của bạn đúng hok?

----------


## tungover

haha
1 : Cái đáy quần :"> hoặc là bộ phận sinh dục :">

----------


## matngocads2015

trong túi thì có tiền chứ có gì khác đâu

----------


## vlvietlamvl

5- mình cho là: *cái mà chỉ có bạn mới biết là bạn có* phải hok^^

----------


## kattykatty89

sai hết rùi đó là hai cái túi đó

----------


## thuthunga

> sai hết rùi đó là hai cái túi đó


*đáp án này ...chả thuyết phục [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] 2 cái túi ở trong 2 cái túi à #-o 

*

----------


## quanganhaq

câu 1 là đầu gối
câu 4 là bụng

----------

